# Aluminum  To  Copper  Connectors



## globe trekker (Jul 15, 2010)

Has anyone on here seen,  used or allowed these type of connectors in your jurisdictions?

Their web site says that they are U.L. approved.     Your input please!   Thanks!

http://www.alcopstore.com/

If you have approved their installation / use, would you or did you generate some type

of letter approving their use?

.


----------



## pwood (Jul 15, 2010)

looks good to me . i would approve their use based on the ul listing, but i've been wrong before! go for it!:mrgreen:


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 15, 2010)

pwood,

I agree that they ' appear '  to be a compliant, accepted type of connector, but would you write a letter

[ and sign it 'the Building Official'  ] stating that your jurisdiction approved their installation?

.


----------



## north star (Jul 15, 2010)

** * * **

*globe trekker,*



*FWIW, while these devices DO have a U.L. listing, I recommend that*

*your jurisdiction NOT write a letter approving them. There is just too*

*much potential liability at stake in letters like this. There's no need*

*for you to create [ potential ] undue risk and exposure on this issue.*



** * * **


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 15, 2010)

*Like most products read the installation instructions*

*C.PIGTAILING USING KING INNOVATION "ALUMICONN" CONNECTORS*

*In mid-2006 a new connector became widely available for the aluminum wire*

*pigtailing application. This connector is shown in Figure 4. An initial set of*

*tests on this connector has been completed. (These test results will be*

*presented, published, and made publicly available in September, 2007.[13]*

*FIGURE 4 - King Innovation "AlumiConn" Connector*

*On the basis of the test results, the AlumiConn connector is predicted to have a*
​*high probability of failure-free long-term safe performance, *



*PROVIDED THAT THE*
​
_*SETSCREWS ARE CAREFULLY TIGHTENED ACCORDING TO THE INSTRUCTIONS PROVIDED WITH*_



_*THE PRODUCT *_
​




*(see notes below). If not adequately tightened by one of the two*
​
*prescribed methods, there is a possibility that the connections will degrade due*




*to wire stresses and/or motion when the completed connection is manipulated into*

*the outlet (or junction) box.*

*SPECIAL NOTES:*

*1. The manufacturer's instructions provide two alternative methods for*

*tightening. Either (instruction card, item #3 or 3A) may be used.*

*2. **It is difficult to properly tighten the setscrews if the connector is*

*hand-held. The connector needs to be held in a tool wile tightening. The*

*manufacturer has indicated that some electricians are using "channel-lock"*

*type pliers for this purpose. A special holding tool may be developed and*
​


*made available by the connector manufacturer.*
​


----------



## texas transplant (Jul 15, 2010)

Also notice the disclaimer about tighten down method 3A.   The instructions on the website state "Note: This method is not associated with the UL listing."  So if method 3A is used there is no UL listing.

I have no experience with this product, but its another product that if you don't stand there and watch them install each and every connector and torque it, you have no idea if it was installed properly.

Agree with North Star.   Do not write a letter.   If they want some assurance that you will accept the product in the field, they can make a submittal with the permit application that states this is going to be part of the wiring methods.   Grant the permit.  Besides the liability issue, would you write a letter for each new plumbing pipe or connector or each new joist hanger or whatever.   All you would ever get done is write letters.  You issue permits based on plans that show that the work will be done in a code compliant manner with code compliant materials, then inspect to make sure that happens period.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 15, 2010)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> pwood,I agree that they ' appear '  to be a compliant, accepted type of connector, but would you write a letter
> 
> [ and sign it 'the Building Official'  ] stating that your jurisdiction approved their installation?
> 
> .


Who is asking for this letter?


----------



## Yankee (Jul 15, 2010)

No letter. Documents from manufacturer for UL and approved with the permit and an inspection slip. You have documented that the item is approved with proper installation and that those instructions are available to the installer. The installer has the instructions and has to take that responsibility.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 15, 2010)

Much thanks to you all for your invaluable input!

Bootleg,

Someone came in to our office this afternoon and asked if they could use them in a house they had

recently purchased, in our jurisdiction,  ...that they wanted to connect the existing aluminum

conductors throughout the house to some new copper conductors that they would be installing.

They wanted to use the connector on the linked web page.

Mtlogcabin,

It DOES pay off if the manufacturers installation instructions are actually read.  D`OH!!

texas transplant,

Excellent points about writing letters for every little thing.   No we don't and no we ain't!  

.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 16, 2010)

If the product is allowed by the building code no letter is necesary.

If the product is allowed as an alternate to the code and you have not formally indicated your acceptance of the alternate means of compliance then the product use is not in compliance with the code.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 16, 2010)

I see no issues with using this connector as long as it is installed in accordance with the listing instructions.

I see no need to issue a letter of approval for this connector any more than for any other type of wiring connector such as a wire nut or "Wago" style wire connector.

Chris


----------

